# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) > Работа с приводами >  VSO CopyToDVD

## tancja

*Hазвание:* VSO CopyToDVD 4.3.1.10
*Операционная система:* Windows XP, Windows Vista, Windows XP SP1, Windows Vista SP1, Windows XP SP2, Windows Server 2003, Windows XP SP3, Windows Server 2008, не опознанная
*Год:* 2010
*Адрес официального сайта:* www.vso-software.fr
*Язык (интерфейса):* Мультиязычный

*Описание:* CopyToDVD - это очень простая в использовании программа, благодаря которой вы сможете практически одним нажатием кнопки записывать нужные файлы в любом формате на CD/DVD диски. После установки программа интегрируется в проводник, в результате чего запись происходит быстро и оперативно. По принципу работы схожа с программами, предназначенными для пакетной записи, при которой вы работаете с CD/DVD как с обычной дискетой. Позволяет создавать диски так же просто, как программы для пакетной записи, но при этом не создает ограничений для чтения записанных дисков. Поскольку они записываются в обычном формате, прочитать их можно на любом компьютере.

*Подробнее:*
Несмотря на кажущуюся простоту, программа имеет множество настроек. Так, например, программа может автоматически использовать указанную в настройках модель привода, создавать метку диска по заданному профилю (например, "Имя иcтoчникa + дaтa", "фиксированное имя" и т.д.), стиpaть RW-болванки с предупреждением и без него, вести лог событий и многое другое. Особенно удобно записывать с помощью данной утилиты файлы образов формата ISO. Стоит только выбрать в контекстном меню этого файла команду для записи CopyToDVD, и программа начнет запись носителя с содержимым выбранного образа. Разобраться в настройках программы совсем несложно, так как сразу же после установки она определяет язык операционной системы и устанавливает русский как используемый по умолчанию. Русскоязычная поддержка реализована очень хорошо, поэтому назначение всех команд понятно.

Большинство программ для работы с CD/DVD-RW работают таким образом, что составление содержания будущего диска происходит в главном окне программы. Особенность "Мeнeджepа CopyToDVD" в том, что, сразу после запуска этой программы вы увидите готовую компиляцию вашего диска. Создать ее можно еще до запуска утилиты, используя команду CopyToDVD Depot в контекстном меню. Работая с файловым менеджером, вы можете с ее помощью добавлять файлы, которые позже должны быть записаны. Это очень удобно, так как набирать содержимое диска вы можете постепенно, по мере накопления данных. Поэтому исключается возможность того, что вы забудете включить важный файл в компиляцию.

Для копирования дисков в CopyToDVD используется модуль СopyToCD/DVD media copier. С его помощью можно сделать образ диска или, наоборот, записать диск из имеющегося образа. Стоить заметить, что создание образов не является основной функцией CopyToDVD, поэтому возможности программы по работе с образами весьма ограничены. В частности, невозможно скопировать защищенный диск. Компания Vso-Software выпускает отдельную программу Blindwrite, предназначенную для создания точных копий дисков. Это приложение дополняет CopyToDVD и потому рекомендуется для использования в паре с ним.

*Особенности CopyToDVD:*

    * копирование дисков с музыкой, видео, играми, софтом интеграция с Windows
    * создание Audio CD из MP3, WMA, Ogg Vorbis, MusePack, APE файлов создание Дата дисков с поддержкой ISO, Joliet, UDF форматов мультисессионные и мультизагрузочные
    * создание видео DVD из домашнего или другого видео
    * поддержка большинства CD, DVD, Blu-ray приводов
    * поддержка CD-R/RW, DVD-R/RW, DVD+R/RW, DVD-RAM, DVD+R DL, DVD-R DL, BD-R, BD-RE болванок
    * поддержка Double Layer и HD-Burn технологий
    * высокая скорость работы
    * высокое качество результата
    * удобный пользовательский интерфейс с многоязычной поддержкой

*turbo.to:* VSO_CopyToDVD.4.3.1.10.rar

----------

